# Iphone 5 memory mod



## pctoxicated

I was considering purchasing an iphone 5 having finally convinced myself I actually need a mobile these days now But I find the price increase in between memory sizes and locked/vs unlocked ridiculous. These flash chips made by samsung and from what I figure are just normal ssd chips. I figure with a rework station these could just be replaced with a larger flash chip right? And the chip if identified thats locks them to a network could be reset by examining the datasheet? Anybody know the chip number of the 64gb? Or a link to a service manual so I can get a better look inside?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You can't upgrade the memory in the iPhone unless you go and take it all apart and that will VOID your warrenty.

Have you looked at maybe a Samsung Galaxy S3? I personally love the phone and it allows a slot for a microSD card.


----------



## pctoxicated

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can't upgrade the memory in the iPhone unless you go and take it all apart and that will VOID your warrenty.


Thats my plan, Warranty doesnt bother me I like to tinker


----------



## joeten

Not so easy the whole phone is built into the back of the case and you need some particular tools to get the screen off that being said they did a tear down http://mashable.com/2012/09/21/iphone-5-torn-apart/


----------



## pctoxicated

What controller are they referring to in regards to that SDMALBB4? Could that be linked to another part of the phone specifying what memory size the phone should be? I wonder how much closer they coulda got those SMD resistors to the chip lol.


----------



## joeten

I could not hazard a guess don't have enough info


----------



## pctoxicated

Thanks for the link, please send me one for a service manual if you happen to errr stumble across one 
Im assuming if you just dumped the contents and wrote them onto a larger chip all would be fine.


----------



## joeten

I think that could be a while but this is out there iPhone 5 Repair Manual Teardown Disassembly English - Repago Reparatur Anleitung 1080p HD - YouTube


----------

